# Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi, I get thousands of these emails, Ok hundreds... Am I sending spam? I don't think so. Are these spam attacks? Are they hurting me? what can I do? I have replaced my domain name with xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx in this post.

thanks, Frank

The subject line is: Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender.

The content is: This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

[email protected]
No Such User Here

------ This is a copy of the message, including all the headers. ------

Return-path: <[email protected]>
Received: from [118.71.25.31] (port=62051 helo=alrov.co.il)
by host.gnservers.com with smtp (Exim 4.69)
(envelope-from <[email protected]>)
id 1L6zZf-0006XS-RG
for [email protected]; Sun, 30 Nov 2008 22:35:52 -0500
To: <[email protected]>
From: <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Importance: High
Content-Type: text/html
X-GNServers-MailScanner-Information: Please contact the ISP for more information
X-GNServers-MailScanner-ID: 1L6zZf-0006XS-RG
X-GNServers-MailScanner: Found to be clean
X-GNServers-MailScanner-SpamCheck: spam, SBL+XBL
X-GNServers-MailScanner-SpamScore: ssssssssssssssssssss
X-GNServers-MailScanner-From: [email protected]
Subject: {Definitely Spam?} take every cutie easily

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

[TR][TD]
 
[IMG alt="Having trouble viewing this email? Click 
here to view as a webpage."]http://www.orderingenuity.com/adv4.jpg[/IMG] *
About this mailing: *
You are receiving this e-mail because you subscribed to 
MSN Featured Offers. Microsoft respects your privacy. If you do not wish to receive this 
MSN Featured Offers e-mail, please click the "Unsubscribe" link below. This will not unsubscribe 
you from e-mail communications from third-party advertisers that may appear in MSN Feature Offers. 
This shall not constitute an offer by MSN. MSN shall not be responsible or liable for the 
advertisers' content nor any of the goods or service advertised. Prices and item availability 
subject to change without notice.

2008 Microsoft | 
Unsubscribe | More Newsletters | 
Privacy

Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect you have a virus / spyware - when I have seen this before - basically it looks throughout your PC at all tempory internet files and uses those emails to send to

do you have a virus scanner which is up to date
if not you can use an oline version
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/uk/
or
www.avast.com - free scanner for non commercial use

also download and run

spybot http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-amp-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html?cdlPid=10861988
ad-aware http://www.lavasoft.com/

all above are free

then you may need to load a hjt log and move to malware forum


----------



## americamba (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for the response. I ran antivirus, adware, and spybot and came up clean. wonder what's up? It may be some spammer who has my address who uses it and gets caught? In that case, he is not attacking me but it is a pain. That is only a guess by someone who has no clue... I'm grabbing at straws. any other ideas? thanks, Frank


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like it is a spammer with your email address, i dont how you cant avoid that, 
you could set up a rule to move those email into a folder to at least clean up your inbox


----------

